# Ah les repas équilibrés !!!



## caroline99 (2 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes
Je n'en peux plus des pommes de terre, pâtes, riz, semoule  !!!
J'ai un loulou depuis septembre donc la maman me donne les repas, et depuis le début les repas  sont les mêmes, 
Je ne sais plus comment faire de plus  il a très souvent les aliments vraiment pas de sont âge  crème ultra sucrée jamais de fruits, jamais de fromage,
j'aimerai le signaler auprès de la maman mais je sais d'avance qu'elle va  mal le prendre.
Vous feriez quoi vous ?


----------



## Griselda (2 Décembre 2022)

Une petite brochure sur l'alimentation des jeunes enfants?


----------



## kikine (2 Décembre 2022)

bonjour
perso rien surtout si tu sais qu'elle le prendra mal, tant que l'enfant va bien ce qu'ils donnent a manger à leur enfant ben... c'est leur problème
tu peux toujours lui glisser que se rait bien de lui donner un fruit pour varier mais c'est tout

allez au conflit pour ça.... ça n'en vaut pas la peine je trouve

du fromage j'en mange jamais non plus et mes filles très rarement car je n'en achète pas.. et tout le monde va bien


----------



## bidulle (2 Décembre 2022)

vous prenez pas la tête, ça ne sert à rien à part vous usez vous ....
moi quand je dit que 100 gr de viande c'est trop pour un endant de 2 ans et qu'on me répond mais je n'en ai mis que la moitié de ce qui étais prévu, j'en tombe à la renverse ..... maintenant je dis une fois, ils écoutent ou pas .....


----------



## Emily (2 Décembre 2022)

Vaste sujet l'alimentation 😞 des petits 
Par expérience les parents ne veulent rien écouter la plupart du temps.
Vous donnez ce que le parent donne et c'est tout.
J'étais pareil que vous, mais rien a faire les parents n'entendaient pas enfin ne voulaient pas entendre.
Lorsque vous êtes en contact avec votre puéricultrice vous pouvez lui en parler.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (2 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour

Je suis de l avis des collègues , du moment que l enfant est en bonne santé c est le principal, libre au PE de donner à manger a leur enfant ce qu il veule et de plus vous savez d avance que si vous leur dite quelque chose ils le prendront mal , donc inutile de rentrée en conflit 

En 10 ans j ai jamais eu de PE qui fournissent les repas et je préfère les préparer moi même


----------



## LadyA. (2 Décembre 2022)

Je dis rien, c'est pas mon problème. 
Tant qu'il y a suffisamment à manger et qu'il mange, le reste, je m'en fous. 
Et ça me motive pas plus à préparer les repas, j'estime que ce n'est pas mon rôle de faire des courses, cuisiner... quelle corvée ! 😁


----------



## caroline99 (2 Décembre 2022)

Alors en bonne santé, ça !
Il s'agit d'un enfant tout le temps constipé, très souvent malade mais bon.


----------



## assmatzam (2 Décembre 2022)

Bah normal là constipation 
si il ne mange que des féculents et jamais de légumes avec 

Le corps à besoin de fibres pour un bon transit


----------



## Marine35 (2 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, il s’agit peut-être d’une famille qui n’est pas cuisine ou qui manque de temps et fait aussi en fonction des goûts de l’enfant. Le fromage n’est pas indispensable. Des crèmes comme les danettes ils en ont tous. Après ils manquent peut-être d’imagination. Si vous y tenez vous pouvez dire aux parents que vous avez reçu une note de la PMI qui donne des recommandations sur l’équilibre des repas. Il faut être diplomate 😉 Y’a aussi l’aspect financier qui peut jouer, les habitudes alimentaires de la famille. J’ai eu une maman qui me donnait beaucoup trop à manger et ne récupérait pas le tupp et me ramenait encore plein de nourriture le lendemain. Vu sa sensibilité, j’étais trop subtile pour qu’elle comprenne donc j’ai dit avoir reçu un mail de la PMI informant que les restes devaient être jeté après le repas et ça a plus ou moins fonctionné. Elle m’apportait encore de grandes boîtes mais je jetais et terminé les 3 tupp stockés dans mon frigo en même temps et le même repas sur 2 jours


----------



## angèle1982 (2 Décembre 2022)

Marine et bien je dirais que lorsqu'on ne sait ou ne veut pas cuisiner équilibré pour son enfant et que l'ass mat propose de faire les repas et bien on réfléchit par 2 fois ... alors perso je donne une fois le conseil (laitage légumes et fruits) et si cela ne change et bien après BASTA !  je donne les repas comme ils me sont apportés tant pis pour le gamin ce n'est pas les nôtres à un moment faut lâcher l'affaire ...


----------



## assmatzam (2 Décembre 2022)

Je me permets de rebondir sur ce que tu viens de dire @Marine35 

Je prépare les repas pour les enfants 
Ma puériculture m'a dit un jour  que si le repas était préparé et que finalement l'enfant ne venait pas je devais le jeter à la poubelle 

J'étais outrée
Bah non en faite je ne jete pas de la nourriture à la poubelle 
Je préfère le manger ou le donner au 🐶 

À une époque où des milliers de Français n'arrivent pas à manger à leur faim je trouve cela inadmissible


----------



## Marine35 (2 Décembre 2022)

@angèle1982 perso j’ai utilisé ce stratagème du mail de la PMI car j’en avais marre de stocker dans mon frigo des tupp, toujours la même chose et l’enfant ne mangeait presque rien. Il disait que ce n’était pas bon, je le répétais à la maman mais sans succès. Elle emmenait même à manger pour les autres et un soir à 18h elle a donné une énorme banane qui restait à son fils et devant le copain qui a réclamé forcément aussi. Elle a voulu lui en donner une et je l’ai stoppé et j’ai demandé à ce qu’elle ne recommence pas et attende d’être partie de chez moi la prochaine fois


----------



## Marine35 (2 Décembre 2022)

@assmatzam ça m’ennuyait de jeter mais franchement ce n’était pas très bon et je proposais un peu à mon chien mais il n’en voulait pas 😂. Aujourd’hui l’enfant est à l’école et il mange bien à la cantine. Nous avons été invités chez eux récemment et nous avons eu mal au ventre et passé une mauvaise nuit 😂


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Décembre 2022)

@assmatzam 

« *Ma puériculture m'a dit un jour que si le repas était préparé et que finalement l'enfant ne venait pas je devais le jeter à la poubelle »*

Alors encore une énorme bêtise de cette puer, perso je lui aurais dit « _*NON je ne jette pas etc*_ «


----------



## Capri95 (2 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour  🖐 

Jeter ? et puis quoi encore ! quand on voit le prix des légumes, viande, poisson, volaille et tout le reste..
Un repas peut se conserver sans soucis pour le lendemain surtout quand il est fraichement préparé.
Au jour d'aujourd'hui les aliments valent une fortune, de plus en plus les gens on recourent au resto du cœur, banque alimentaire.. ils ne peuvent plus ce nourrir correctement..
C'est aberrant que d'entendre des choses pareils.. 
Tout fou le camps ces derniers temps..


----------



## assmatzam (2 Décembre 2022)

Je vous jure
Et elle la fait devant moi

Elle vient pour rencontrer la nouvel équipe car 3 arrivées et ça faisait longtemps qu'on c'était pas vu

Elle arrive vers 11h00
Mes loulous mangeant a 11h30 elle était la pour le repas
Ma grande de 2 ans était un peu patraque ce jour là
Elle mange son entrée mais refuse de toucher au plat
Pas dd soucis je lui retire aussitôt l'assiette et lui propose un dessert

Je repose l'assiette sur mon plateau sur la grande table
Une fois le repas terminé je débarrassé tout à la cuisine

Elle me suis tout en discutant avec moi et m'aide à ranger et mettre au lave vaisselle
Et la elle attrape l'assiette pleine que la petite n'avait pas mangé et la vide a la poubelle

Heuuuuuu je suis restée sans voie 10 secondes et ensuite je lui ai dit que je n'avais pas pour habitude de jeter de la nourriture que j'aurais pu la mettre au frais et la manger tout à l'heure

A bah non quelle me répond
Un repas préparé non consommé doit être jeté

Je suis restée sur le cul
Et pourtant il m'en faut pour le clouer le bec


----------



## incognito (2 Décembre 2022)

si l'enfant n'y a pas du tout touché, je congèle direct, je ne jette pas, même pas en rêve !!!

je fais les repas donc je décide non mais !


----------



## assmatzam (2 Décembre 2022)

Cest ça le problème 
Je me casse la tête à fournir des repas frais variés et équilibrés pour tous ces petits bouts 
Je passe des heures à cuisiner parce que d'après moi les bonnes habitudes alimentaires se prennent dès le plus jeune âge 

Et l'autre la elle se permet de me jeter ça à la poubelle comme si c'était de la 💩 

Grrrrrrr


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (2 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour

Le gâchis de l'entamė mais non mangé...c'est au contraire de toi assmatzam une des raisons qui va me pousser désormais à ne plus fournir le repas.
Le temps passé pour jeter....car perso, oui je jette, car si l'enfant a entamé le repas tous les microbes et bactéries sont partis là dedans.

Depuis un moment on entre dans des périodes je veux je veux pas...ben ok, mais si le plat est entamé cela file à la poubelle.

Et du coup oui cela représente un énorme gaspillage.

Tout ne vas pas dans le compost.


----------



## angèle1982 (2 Décembre 2022)

Moi j'ai les poules rien n'est perdu ! 🐓


----------



## Mimipoupina (2 Décembre 2022)

Perso comme c'est mon choix de ne pas fournir les repas je ne me permet de faire une réflexion aux PE si c'est pas très varié ou pas trop équilibré, déjà je ne sais pas ce qu'il mange le soir et tant que le loulou mange bien c'est déjà bien, pour moi c'est au pédiatre de se soucier de ça...


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Décembre 2022)

Une maman qui ne sait pas du tout cuisiner.. même pas le minium car ça ne l'intéresse pas ... perte de temps ... à l’epoque sa fille de 12 mois ne voulait plus manger chez elle 

Donc je lui avais quand même envoyé par sms quelques plats très simple pour sa petite ...

Elle ne savait même pas faire cuire des pommes de terre et pour du vermicelle... elle lui avait mixé ... donc évidemment la petite n’en voulait pas ...

Chez moi elle mangeait de tout. Ça me faisait quand même mal au cœur qu’elle ne fasse pas l’effort de cuisiner un minimum pour son enfant 😏


----------



## assmat2848 (7 Décembre 2022)

Ah les repas! Vaste sujet... Aujourd'hui pour l'un d'eux, sa maman a donné 3 saucisses Knacki et un peu de polenta, je précise qu'il vient d'avoir 2 ans...hier, repas weight Watchers acheté tout préparer dans le commerce !! 😳

Je suis dépitée ! Sans parler de la petite de trois ans( bientôt) que j'ai depuis 2 mois, qui pleure dès que je lui donne un fruit , même une compote a boire... sans parler de certains légumes !!
Maman me dit que chez elle, elle ne mange rien sauf pâte, riz!

Certains parents ne veulent pas s'embêter ; pour ne pas voir leurs enfants refusés l'assiette, donc pas de légumes, ni fruits.
D'autres c'est le budget ou le temps...

Après pour être professionnel jusqu'au bout je donne également par le biais de la PMI ,  des conseils sur les grammages ou comment varier les repas, mais il faut tomber sur des parents demandeurs sinon ils s'en fichent ! Et il m'est arrivée de demander s'il était possible d'apporter produits laitiers ou autres pour varier des repas....


----------



## Bibiche782 (7 Décembre 2022)

Proposez lui vos repas ! 
Dites lui que c’est imposer par les impôts, vous devez déclarer 4,60 euros net par jour aux impôts !
Bon courage


----------



## stephy2 (7 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Ah les repas.....  Je ne fournis pas les repas. Je leur redonne le soir!
Je connais une collègue qui préparait les repas et a arrêter car un de ses pe exigeait qu'elle fasse du poisson frais au moins une fois par semaine. Elle lui a répondu qu'elle ne pouvait pas faire les courses tous les jours. Et çà n'a pas plu aux parents. Et le comble c'est que le papa était restaurateur! Donc du coup elle ne s'embête plus surtout pour avoir eu des réflexions du genre "ah il a mangé çà!!"ou "vous vous embêtez bien à faire à manger" ou autre!
Après si pas varié, je leur dis d'apporter fruit si toujours yaourt, etc..


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (7 Décembre 2022)

Quel binz,  l'autre jour achat de kiwi. .60cts la pièce . Oui j'en veux, oui, on coupe en petits morceaux oui, oui je joue avec mes doigts ......ben non je ne le mange pas j'aime plus.

 0,60cts à la poubelle !


----------



## assmatzam (7 Décembre 2022)

@Bibiche782 

si l'assistante maternelle prépare les repas elle déclare aux impôts la somme que les parents lui on versé 

Si c'est les parents qui fournissent le repas 
Ils devront fournir une attestation avec le prix estimé du repas qu'ils apportent 

Si ils ne fournissent pas cette attestation il faudra tenir compte du barème des impôts


----------



## piwonski (8 Décembre 2022)

Ici, les parents fournissent les repas. Deux enfants mangent des pots et plats préparés de la marque Blédina. Ils aiment beaucoup. Pour avoir gouter, ça a vraiment bon goût. Ils commencent doucement à se mettre au bio. 
Le troisième mange des repas préparés par les parents. 
Je présente aux plus grands les repas sur un plateau à plusieurs compartiments (même le dessert), ils aiment beaucoup manger en toute autonomie. 
J'ai de la chance pour le moment que ça se passe très bien. 
Je ne fournis que les collations : fruits/compotes bio principalement !


----------



## incognito (12 Décembre 2022)

sans jugement, c'est quoi l'intérêt de tout mettre sur un plateau (voire dans un plateau) ????
cela veut dire que si l'enfant ne touche pas à un plat celui-ci est quand même souillé donc poubelle ?
là, ce sont les repas fournis par les pe mais si une assmat (ou crèche) le fait, tout est bon à être jeté ??

et pour un petit mangeur, il doit être affolé devant autant de choses qu'il faut manger donc ne rien manger au final


cette mode des plateaux me laisse dubitative


----------



## Louanne (12 Décembre 2022)

assmatzam a dit: 


> @Bibiche782
> 
> si l'assistante maternelle prépare les repas elle déclare aux impôts la somme que les parents lui on versé
> 
> ...


Le barème des impôts c'est par jour ?
Si l'enfant ne prend que le repas, ou le goûter en plus ??
Merci de votre réponse 🙂


----------



## assmatzam (12 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour @Louanne 

Si les parents fournissent le repas de leur enfant 
Ils doivent remettre à l'assistante maternelle une attestation indiquant le prix du repas qu'ils ont fournit à l'assistante maternelle 

L'assistante maternelle devra alors ajouter ce montant lors de sa déclaration d'impôts en multipliant le pris du repas estimer par le parent par le nombre de jours de présence réels de l'enfant qui ouvrent droit à abattement fiscal

Si ils ne fournissent pas cette attestation à l'assistante maternelle 
Celle ci devra appliquer le barème des impôts 
Que l'enfant est prit  le déjeuner du midi et le goûter ou simplement le goûter le montant à déclarer sera identique 
D'où l'intérêt de demander cette attestation aux parents


----------



## VirKill (16 Décembre 2022)

Bjrs, idem pour moi il y a très longtemps que je ne me casse plus la tete pour les repas, les enfants grandissent avec des repas équilibrés ou pas, les parents sont au TOP, je me suis adaptée obligatoirement pour éviter de stresser.


----------



## nanny mcfee (16 Décembre 2022)

assmatzam a dit: 


> A bah non quelle me répond
> Un repas préparé non consommé doit être jeté
> 
> Je suis restée sur le cul
> Et pourtant il m'en faut pour le clouer le bec


moi je jette aussi (pas taper!!) je ne garde pas une assiette après avoir était servit , les enfants comme les adultes postillonnent dessus,touche avec les doigts (doigts souvent sortie du nez lol ) et surtout en ce moment avec toutes les maladies qu'il y a... parcontre, je sert très peu dans l'assiette et je rajoute si besoin, si il y a des restes et c'est très peu,je met dans un récipient que j'emmène à la ferme (poule,chèvres,mouton,chevaux) en triant bien bien sur.


----------



## Dilara (16 Décembre 2022)

Vous pouvez le dire de manière a ce qu'elle le prenne bien ... par exemple " Vous savez XXXXX, je pense que votre petit est prêt à manger d'autres aliments, comme des courgettes, des carottes, des bananes,  ... je pense qu'il va adorer, alors n'hésitez pas à lui faire découvrir, c'est l'âge des découvertes pour lui" avec un ton bienveillant et doux, franchement je ne vois pas comment elle peut le prendre mal ! après, si derrière elle continue les même repas, bah tant pis, c'est son choix.
Bon courage!


----------



## caroline99 (16 Décembre 2022)

quelques semaines sont depuis passées.
J'ai avec humour  fais quelques remarque à cette maman, et incroyable de lendemain matin j'avais dans sa "gamelle" des épinards 
La  semaine d'après fut une semaine de forte gastro , bon la ok je comprends elle reprend  pates riz semoule.
Mais voila que tout va mieux et nous voici avec nos repas  initial  qui reste bien souvent  un étouffe chrétien !
pauvre petit rien à faire il va être obligé de manger cette  nourriture avec en prime des odeurs qui parfois me donne la nausée😮‍💨😮‍💨🤢
j'ai essayé, j'ai perdu .


----------



## Dilara (16 Décembre 2022)

Vous avez fait votre travail, vous ne pouvez pas l'obliger à faire des menus plus équilibrés ... en tant que assistante maternelle, on ne peut pas aller plus loin que le conseil et la proposition dans ce cas-là, mais la maman n'a pas l'air très réceptive. Dommage pour le petit !


----------

